# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #17321 tsatasos, Άνω Γλυφάδα

## tsatasos

Στοιχεία κόμβου:

*#17321 tsatasos*
IP C-Class: 10.24.65.0 - 10.24.65.255
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17321


*Εξοπλισμός Κόμβου:*

- RB433AH
- R52nM x3
- Gibertini OP80L x3
- Feeder Nvak x2
- Interline Feeder 5GHz
- GrooveA 52HPn
- Interline 9dBi
- PoE ubnt 24V 1.0A

*Στήριξη:*

- Τρισώληνος πύργος 1,5m
- Σιδεροσωλήνας πράσινος 1-1/4" 3m
- Fenger SR-3050E Αστέρας Ιστού
- Συρματόσχοινο 4mm
- Εντατήρες 8mm
- Σφιγκτήρες 4mm


*Backbones:*

*1. sv1fjn (#11645)*
SSID: awmn-11645-17321
IEEE 802.11n - 150Mbps - nstreme
Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας: 5300MHz
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11645
1,056km
Δημιουργία: 08/09/2012

*2. sinonick (#1806)*
SSID: awmn-17321-1806
IEEE 802.11n - 150Mbps - nstreme
Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας: 5520MHz
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1806
0,161km
Δημιουργία: 22/05/2013

*3. jimgal (#10444)*
SSID: awmn-17321-10444
IEEE 802.11n - 150Mbps - nstreme
Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας: 5450MHz
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10444
0,413km
Δημιουργία: 08/08/2013

*Access Point:*

SSID: awmn_tsatasos_17321_AP
IEEE 802.11b
Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας: 2447MHz
Δημιουργία: 08/09/2012
Λειτουργεί DHCP Server


*Υπηρεσίες:*

1. FTP Server

2. VPN (internet-to-awmn). Διεύθυνση: tsatasos.ath.cx, user/pass: awmn, 5 users max, Limit 128Kbps/128Kbps

3. Web Proxy με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για όλους, με block σε κάποιες σελίδες και συνολικό Bandwidth: 5Mbps/512Kbps
Διεύθυνση: 10.24.65.1
Θύρα: 8080

Traffic κόμβου:
http://10.24.65.1/graphs/
http://10.24.65.15/graphs/

*Φωτογραφίες:*

DSC_0957.JPGDSC_0956.JPGDSC_0955.JPGDSC_0954.JPGDSC_0953.JPGDSC_0952.JPG

----------


## marius

Αντε,καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος και καλά λινκ !!!
Άντε επιτέλους !!!

----------


## sv1gzv

Καλορίζικος και καλά λινκ επιτέλους

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

Τώρα πια βλέπω τους κόμβους μου στο Μεσολόγγι χωρίς VPN...!



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.229.2.4 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.24.65.1
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.24.59.253
  3    85 ms    19 ms     1 ms  10.86.105.137
  4    17 ms    19 ms    49 ms  10.86.105.130
  5    39 ms    39 ms    29 ms  10.3.37.1
  6    48 ms    19 ms    39 ms  10.30.75.102
  7    38 ms    19 ms    39 ms  10.30.75.38
  8    58 ms    59 ms    49 ms  10.2.152.226
  9    28 ms    40 ms    79 ms  10.30.56.42
 10    28 ms    79 ms    39 ms  10.30.60.34
 11    68 ms    89 ms    49 ms  10.148.201.33
 12    48 ms    89 ms    59 ms  10.148.200.33
 13   118 ms    89 ms    71 ms  10.148.130.45
 14    68 ms   129 ms   109 ms  10.148.120.33
 15    48 ms    59 ms    59 ms  10.148.101.45
 16    89 ms    89 ms   110 ms  10.148.101.38
 17   109 ms    79 ms    39 ms  10.224.7.249
 18    98 ms   109 ms    89 ms  10.224.7.5
 19    69 ms    78 ms   120 ms  10.224.7.254
 20    89 ms   109 ms   189 ms  10.249.9.254
 21   108 ms   199 ms    89 ms  10.249.8.254
 22   108 ms    59 ms    79 ms  10.249.7.254
 23    98 ms    98 ms   119 ms  10.249.4.250
 24    88 ms    79 ms   119 ms  10.140.7.65
 25    78 ms   119 ms   129 ms  10.140.7.4
 26   128 ms   179 ms   129 ms  10.229.6.253
 27   119 ms   119 ms    70 ms  10.229.4.245
 28   100 ms    68 ms    89 ms  10.229.4.1
 29    59 ms   129 ms   119 ms  10.229.4.254
 30    78 ms   149 ms    76 ms  10.229.2.4

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## grigoris

οι φωτογραφιες δεν παιζουν

----------


## tom111

Μπράβο Τάσο,άντε καιρός ήταν  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Παίζουν Γρηγόρη

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλορίζικος και καλή συνέχεια.
Οι φωτογραφίες έχουν ιντερνρτικό λινκ ακόμα και αν μπαίνεις από ασύρματο δίκτυο, γιαυτό ίσως δεν της βλέπει ο φίλος μας. Εάν δεν έχεις ιντερνετ ή εάν δεν έχεις κάνει log in από το ιντερνετ δεν εμφανίζονται.

----------


## JB172

Καλορίζικος Τάσο !

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ nikolas και jb172.

Σήμερα έβγαλα και 2ο link με τον GSD-QRL (#19875).

DSC_0189.JPGDSC_0190.JPGDSC_0191.JPGDSC_0194.JPGDSC_0192.JPGDSC_0193.JPG

----------


## tsatasos

Νέα υπηρεσία VPN (internet-to-awmn). Διεύθυνση: tsatasos.ath.cx, user/pass: awmn, 5 users max, Limit 128Kbps/128Kbps

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία.
Να σε ρωτήσω, το άλλο στη Ρετσίνα λειτουργεί;
Χθες το χρειάστηκα αλλά δεν έμπαινε.

----------


## tsatasos

Έχει κολλήσει το modem εδώ και 3-4 μήνες και δεν έχω πάει να δω τί γίνεται.
Έστειλα κάποιον για reboot αλλά τίποτα...

----------


## tsatasos

Το περασμένο σκ πήγα μια βόλτα από τον sv1fjn (#11645) με τον οποίο έχω το ένα από τα δύο μου λινκ για να φτιάξουμε το 16km λινκ του με τον SV1JCZ-2 (#16455).

Αλλάξαμε ένα 80αρι που είχε με ένα Gibertini OP100L, βάλαμε 1m LMR400 αντί για 4-5m που είχε και ύστερα από διάφορες δοκιμές αλλάξαμε θέση στον ιστό.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν από -80dB που ήταν το πήγαμε στα -68 και το CCQ καρφώθηκε στα 100%.
Από Bandwidth πρώτα περνούσαν 10-15Mbps max, ενώ τώρα είδα μέχρι και 39+Mbps real traffic στο TX.

Φώτος:

tsatasos_traffic.jpg
DSC_0201.JPGDSC_0198.JPGDSC_0200.JPG

----------


## klarabel

Πολλά λίνκ θα "στρώνανε" κατά πολύ αν γίνονταν ανάλογες προπάθειες.

----------


## tsatasos

Μόλις έφτιαξα τον Web Proxy στο rb για κανά σερφάρισμα αν χρειαστεί ποτέ κανείς.

Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για όλους, με block σε κάποιες σελίδες και συνολικό Bandwidth: 256Kbps/256Kbps
Διεύθυνση: 10.24.65.1
Θύρα: 8080

Και το traffic του κόμβου:
http://10.24.65.1/graphs/

----------


## Convict

Nice work ...!!!

----------


## vis

> Μόλις έφτιαξα τον Web Proxy στο rb για κανά σερφάρισμα αν χρειαστεί ποτέ κανείς.
> 
> Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για όλους, με block σε κάποιες σελίδες και συνολικό Bandwidth: 256Kbps/256Kbps
> Διεύθυνση: 10.24.65.1
> Θύρα: 8080
> 
> Και το traffic του κόμβου:
> http://10.24.65.1/graphs/


 tested, thanks !

----------


## tsatasos

O κόμβος GSD-QRL (#19875) έκλεισε λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων στο μέρος, οπότε σήμερα γύρισα το πιάτο κ βγήκε link με τον DZEV (#6352).

6.JPG5.JPG4.JPG3.JPG2.JPG1.JPG

----------


## tsatasos

Real Traffic καθώς έκανε download ο απέναντι από torrent μαζί με κάποιους άλλους:

tsatasos_upload_1.jpg
tsatasos_upload_2b.jpg

----------


## ipduh

ωραία! ... αυτο πάει ολο σε ενα link , τί είναι N ή turbo ?

παντως όταν παιρνεις απο ολα σου τα link αυτες οι ταχυτητες ξεπαιρνιουνται άνετα

έχω δει accumulative 15MB/s ~ 120Μb/s σε μένα και αρκετους άλλους

ο trackman έχει αναφέρει accumulative 20+ΜΒ/s ~ >160Mb/s με το πουρί

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, πάει όλο σε ένα λινκ γι αυτό το πόσταρα.
Πήγε κ λίγο παραπάνω αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω screenshot  :: 

Είναι σε μονό N - 40MHz, NV2 & 6RC14.
Με παλιότερες εκδόσεις κ nstreme δεν είχα δει τέτοιο νούμερο.

----------


## Juan

Αν παίρνει απο ολα τα link πόσο CPU usage θα πιάσει ;; 

Άντε και σε ανώτερα Mbps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ, τώρα ετοιμάζω κ 3ο link.

Το 433AH έχει 100αρα ethernet οπότε άντε από τα 85Mbps που είδα να πάει στα 95-100 σύνολο αν στέλνω κ από το 2ο λινκ ταυτόχρονα (που είναι επίσης μονό N - 40MHz με NV2), οπότε δε θα έχει μέγαλη διαφορά στο cpu.

Το nv2 με την έκδοση 6 πάει πολύ καλά.

Εσύ Juan νομίζω έχεις 4 καλά link όλα στα 150Mbps.
Τί νούμερα έχεις δει κ με τί setup παίζεις (rb/pc, nstreme/nv2, routeros κτλ)?

----------


## romias

tsataso χωρίς nv/nstream στους 40MHz τι ταχύτητες,έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## tsatasos

Όχι, real traffic δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.
Σε bt test πάντως τώρα που το δοκίμασα σε udp πάει 130 one way, και σε tcp 60-70 αλλά δεν είναι σταθερό κ το ping ανεβαίνει αρκετά σε σχέση με nv2 κατά τη διάρκεια του test.

----------


## Juan

3 x 150 τα δυο σε nv2 και ένα 54ρι , έχω δει 130Mbps αλλα ακόμη έχουμε δουλεια πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες στο ένα link ( οι εργασίες δεν έχουν τελειωμό  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 

Τρέχουν σε atom mikrotik os.

----------


## nikolas_350

Πάρε και ένα δικό μου που έτυχε να προλάβω με v6.0 & nstreme να έχεις να ζηλεύεις.
 ::   :: 



Καλά να μην είμαι ψεύτης πήγαινε πάνω κάτω συνέχεια 98-105

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, αλλά από ένα link βλέπω max 56Mbps  ::   ::

----------


## tsatasos

Νέo limit στον proxy από τα 256kbps στα 5Mbps.

Ελεύθερο πλέον κ το youtube που τόσο καιρό το είχα κλειστό.

----------


## ydin

Ηρθε vDSL ?  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, μόλις τη σύνδεσα 30/2.5  :: 

Τόσα χρόνια ήμουν μόλις στα 2, γιατί είχα 48+ dB attenuation κ η 24αρα έπιανε 4-5 κ έκανε συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις.

Ενώ τώρα:


```
Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	38504/112868 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	31/31.1 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	-1.6/9.9 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/158
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/1 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
```

Και ένα speedtest:

----------


## ydin

Εγω πηγα απο 7,6D/0.8U εδω με καμπινα στα 120μ  :: 




Μεγιες  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Α ενεργοποιήθηκε κ σένα μια χαρά  ::

----------


## Juan

Πω αυτά είναι. Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και σε άλλες περιοχές...

----------


## tsatasos

Τις επόμενες ώρες θα γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο μου, οπότε ίσως υπάρξουν διακοπές.

----------


## tsatasos

Οι αλλαγές που έγιναν:

Το AP έφυγε από το 433ah και μπήκε ένα GrooveA 52HPn.
Βγήκε το link tsatasos-17321 <-> jimgal-10444 με άριστο σήμα σε 802.11n.

Πλεόν και τα 3 μου links παίζουν στα 150Mbps με πολύ καλό σήμα & 100% ccq.

Για το εσωτερικό routing χρησιμοποίησα bgp-κοινό as-force self.
Για κάποιο λόγο όμως ενώ το groove έπαιρνε routes και έβγαινε awmn, οι clients δεν έβγαιναν.
Οπότε πρόσθεσα στο 433 ένα static route 10.24.65.128/26 (wlan subnet) gateway 10.24.65.15 (ip ether groove) και παίζουν όλα κομπλέ.

Μερικές φώτος:

DSC_0952.JPGDSC_0953.JPGDSC_0954.JPGDSC_0955.JPGDSC_0956.JPGDSC_0957.JPG

Και ένα trace προς dgi:



```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.tsatasos.awmn [10.24.65.1]
  2     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-tsatasos.jimgal.awmn [10.24.65.250]
  3     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router.jimgal.awmn [10.24.75.1]
  4     4 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gw-jimgal-ydin.awmn [10.24.75.134]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.24.66.254
  6     9 ms     6 ms     5 ms  ns.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.1]
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπράβο Τάσο !!!!  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Δημητρη τώρα σε σένα πρέπει να στέλνω με 80-90Mbps  :: 
Ενώ πριν μπει ο ydin στη μέση και πριν βγάλω με jimgal σου έστελνα με 20-30Mbps...

Μένει να κάνουμε τα παρακάτω:

- Αλλαγή κάρτας στον sv1fjn (#11645) από cm9 σε r52hn για να κάνουμε n το link sv1fjn (#11645)-SV1JCZ-2 (#16455) και να φτιάξει λίγο το σήμα.
Έχω πάει ήδη στον jcz, έχω βάλει r52hn και είδα αρκετή βελτίωση στο σήμα σε σχέση με cm9. Η r52hn είναι λιγότερο ευαίσθητη στις παρεμβολές από γειτονικές κάρτες.
Σε αυτό βέβαια ίσως φταίει κ το pigtail που το ένα είναι ufl και το άλλο mmcx. Με το ίδιο δλδ tx power έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα, ccq & bandwidth.

- Προσθήκη ξεχωριστού if στον seimaz-koridallos (#19695) + κεντράρισμα για να βελτιώσουμε το σήμα στο λινκ ydin (#20689) - seimaz-koridallos (#19695) και να το κάνουμε κ αυτό n.

Μετά από αυτά η Γλυφάδα θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με πριν.

----------


## tsatasos

Ήρθε η ώρα να μπω κ εγώ στρατό, οπότε από την Δευτέρα 10/3/14 και για 8 μήνες, ο κόμβος και οι υπηρεσίες (proxy, vpn inet2awmn, ftp) θα τρέχουν στον αυτόματο.

Εννοείται ότι αργότερα που θα έχω εξόδους, άδειες κτλ θα μπαίνω να τσεκάρω ότι όλα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Convict

> Ήρθε η ώρα να μπω κ εγώ στρατό, οπότε από την Δευτέρα 10/3/14 και για 8 μήνες, ο κόμβος και οι υπηρεσίες (proxy, vpn inet2awmn, ftp) θα τρέχουν στον αυτόματο.
> 
> Εννοείται ότι αργότερα που θα έχω εξόδους, άδειες κτλ θα μπαίνω να τσεκάρω ότι όλα πάνε καλά.


Καλή θητεία να έχεις.....Playground για μεγάλα παιδιά....
Πλέον η συνταγή είναι γνωστή....Smartphone και να το χαρτί απόλυσης...!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Τάσο, καλή θητεία φίλε. !

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλός φαντάρος Τάσο !!!

----------


## romias

Καλή θητεία.

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Με το καλό ..και απο μένα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλή θητεία Τάσο.



> ....
> Πλέον η συνταγή είναι γνωστή....Smartphone και να το χαρτί απόλυσης...!!!


Βρε πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί. Εμείς και το ραδιοφωνάκι στην ζούλα το είχαμε. 

Τους χαιρετισμούς μου στην Καλλιόπη!!
 ::

----------


## radio 623

καλος στρατιωτης φιλε

sent from my mobile phone

----------


## Convict

> Καλή θητεία Τάσο.
> 
> Βρε πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί. Εμείς και το ραδιοφωνάκι στην ζούλα το είχαμε. 
> 
> Τους χαιρετισμούς μου στην Καλλιόπη!!


Άμα σου πώ και σειρά θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου....
298 λελέ....Τελική από Saxaki  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

199 Το νούμερο της πυροσβεστικής. 
Τώρα τι παίζει; Εξαψήφια σαν της wind;  ::

----------


## senius

> 199 Το νούμερο της πυροσβεστικής. 
> Τώρα τι παίζει; Εξαψήφια σαν της wind;


173 !!

----------


## john70

Κοίτα να περάσεις καλά, υπομονή και μην χαλάς την ηρεμία σου για τίποτα, πλέον είναι τόσο μικρή η θητεία, που θα περάσει πριν καλά καλά το καταλάβεις. Άσε που έχει πλάκα στο βάθος... 

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## range

> Καλή θητεία Τάσο.
> 
> Βρε πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί. Εμείς και το ραδιοφωνάκι στην ζούλα το είχαμε. 
> 
> Τους χαιρετισμούς μου στην Καλλιόπη!!


όντως ετσι ηταν  ::

----------


## tom111

καλη θητεία φίλε μου  ::

----------


## BDMG

Νερό να σου περάσει το 8μηνο... 
 :: 
Σου εύχομαι, στο πέρασμά σου να αφήνεις πίσω σου ...κόμβους.  ::

----------


## papashark

Άντε καλή θητεία, να μας γράφεις !  ::

----------


## grigoris

Ξερεις που θα πας τασο? Στα συνορα στη ζουμπερι..?

----------


## devilman

Καμμια καλαμάτα νομιζω πάνε τώρα

----------


## tsatasos

Από 11/4 έχω έρθει με μετάθεση στο ΚΕΤΘ στην Αυλώνα.

Είμαι Ιλη Διοικήσεως κ κάνω υπηρεσίες κ στο ΚΕΠΙΚ.

----------


## BDMG

Καλως ήλθες... 
και καλό υπόλοιπο...
Αν κατάλαβα καλά θές επισκεπτήριο??? Επηξες???

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ!

Την πρώτη μέρα επηξα στο ΚΕΠΙΚ!
Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δε σταματάει να χτυπάει με 300 εσωτερικά που έχει.

Σε 24ωρη υπηρεσία είναι μόνο 2 άτομα!

Πάρα πολλά εισερχόμενα κ εξερχόμενα σήματα κ γενικά χαμός.

Αφού ήρθα από χθες σε ένα φυλάκιο για υπηρεσία κ ηρέμησα...

Ελπίζω όταν γυρίσουν από το γκρουπ των αδειών του Πάσχα να είναι καλύτερα.

Έκανε κανείς εδώ στο κετθ στην Αυλώνα θητεία?

----------


## tom111

έτσι έτσι Τάσο, τανκ και ξερό ψωμί.  ::

----------


## tsatasos

95Mbps real traffic καθώς έκαναν 2 download torrents.
Το μεγαλύτερο που έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής στο router μου (433ΑΗ).

tsatasos_upload_3.jpgtsatasos_upload_4.jpg

Η ether1 και η cpu τερμάτισαν...  ::

----------


## grigoris

τερματισε η cpu..? με nv2 αυτα?

----------


## tsatasos

Στο ένα nstreme (jimgal) κ στο άλλο nv2 (DZEV).

----------


## tsatasos

Να ρωτήσω μήπως ξέρει κανείς...

Πειραματίζομαι με το dual-wan load balancing & failover σε mikrotik με pcc σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω οδηγό:
link

Παίζει κανονικά, αλλά έχει πρόβλημα με τις vpn εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις.
Φτιάχνω δλδ pptp vpn, συνδέομαι απ'έξω στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο, αλλά δε μπορώ να δω καμία συσκευή του εσωτερικού δικτύου.

Με το που κάνω disable ότι έχω στο /ip firewall mangle βλέπω κανονικά τις συσκευές του δικτύου.
Οπότε για την ώρα το έχω αφήσει να παίζει μόνο σαν failover (distance=1 & distance=2).

(Έχω ρυθμίσει το lan interface σε proxy-arp κ δεν έχω κανένα firewall filter ruler)

Ο κώδικας που χρησιμοποιώ:



```
/ip firewall mangle
add chain=input in-interface=OtenetA action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=internet1_conn
add chain=input in-interface=OtenetB action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=internet2_conn

add chain=output connection-mark=internet1_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_internet1
add chain=output connection-mark=internet2_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_internet2

add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether3-master per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=internet1_conn passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether3-master per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=internet2_conn passthrough=yes

add chain=prerouting connection-mark=internet1_conn in-interface=ether3-master action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_internet1
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=internet2_conn in-interface=ether3-master action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_internet2

/ip route
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=OtenetA routing-mark=to_internet1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=OtenetB routing-mark=to_internet2 check-gateway=ping

add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=OtenetA distance=1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=OtenetB distance=2 check-gateway=ping

/ip firewall nat
add chain=srcnat out-interface=OtenetA action=masquerade
add chain=srcnat out-interface=OtenetB action=masquerade
```

----------


## range

Στα υπόλοιπα σου παίζει καλά; Λέω να το κάνω και εγώ

----------


## tsatasos

Αν έχεις 2 συνδέσεις π.χ. 10+10Mbps τραβάει κ από τις 2 κανονικά, αλλά συνολικά δε θα σου δώσει πάνω από 10.
Ακόμα και 5 pc να έχεις να κατεβάζουν torrents το σύνολο που θα σου δώσει είναι max 10.

Το είχαμε δει και στην electronica που είχαμε στήσει ασύρματο δίκτυο.
Με 4 γραμμές 24αρες στην έξοδο σου έδινε max 24, όσοι κ να ήταν συνδεδεμένοι.
Αν μία από τις 4 κλείδωνε παρακάτω π.χ. 15Mbps, στην έξοδο είχαμε max 15...

Σίγουρα πιστεύω θα υπάρχει τρόπος να σου δώσει το άθροισμα των συνδέσεων, αλλά ποτέ δεν το βρήκαμε...

Το πρόβλημα μου όμως είναι ότι δεν παίζει το vpn. Συνδέεται, αλλά δεν βλέπει τις συσκευές.

----------


## range

Τότε τι νόημα έχει; Το μόνο νόημα είναι ότι απλά έχεις το max από την υψηλότερη γραμμή. Το ωραίο θα είναι να υπάρχει άθροισμα

----------


## nikolas_350

Δοκίμασε να προσθέσεις τα accept που έχει το παράδειγμα της mikrotik
στην περίπτωση σου την remote ip 
edit: ή το c-class πισω απο το ppptp

/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting dst-address=10.111.0.0/24 action=accept in-interface=LAN

και εγώ διαβάζοντας το σκέφτηκα ότι είναι περιττά αλλά διαβάζονται αυτό 

http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentations/US12/steve.pdf σελίδα 78

The problem using mangles here is it will
force traffic to follow alternate routing tables
(not main)
Traffic to these connected networks would
go out the WAN interfaces and not reach
their intended destinations.

Solution:
• The “accept” action causes the packet to leave the mangle chain, thereby
not marking it and allowing that traffic to use the main routing table.

Μια ιδέα βέβαια, όχι ότι το ξέρω.  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα, θα το κοιτάξω.




> Τότε τι νόημα έχει; Το μόνο νόημα είναι ότι απλά έχεις το max από την υψηλότερη γραμμή. Το ωραίο θα είναι να υπάρχει άθροισμα


Έλα ντε... (το max από την χαμηλότερη γραμμή είχαμε)

----------


## nikolas_350

Τάσο μας έβαλες στην πρίζα 

Πάντως ακολουθώντας τον οδηγό από το pdf για δοκιμή είδα αρκετές φορές το traffic να είναι wan1 + wan2 έως 32mbps

Επίσης σε “μας” για να μην γίνουν όλα μούτι, ένα accept σε όλα το 10.0.0.0/8 είναι απαραίτητο για να μην στέλνει τα του awmn στης wans

Την ίδια στιγμή υπάρχει ένα pptp από mikemtb που δείχνει να περνά κίνηση (ελπίζω)  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ωχ αυτά είναι!  ::

----------


## range

Αντε να κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Το δοκίμασα κ εγώ με το vpn του cha0s κ παίζει κομπλέ.
Έβαλα για δοκιμή μερικά torrents να κατεβαίνουν από ένα pc κ είδα μέχρι ~40Mbps (29Mbps από την 30αρ vdsl μου κ 10+ από vpn cha0s).

Ταυτόχρονα μπήκα από 3g με το κινητό, συνδέθηκα κανονικά με pptp vpn κ έβλεπα όλες τις συσκευές.
Για να παίξει αυτό έπρεπε να κάνω accept την remote ip από το c-class μου που είχα δηλώσει στον συγκεκριμένο user όπως είπε ο Νικόλας.
"add action=accept chain=prerouting dst-address=10.24.65.101"

Βέβαια αφού μετά κάνουμε accept όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί περιλαμβάνεται εκεί μέσα.

Ο κώδικας που χρησιμοποίησα:



```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting dst-address=10.24.62.0/24
add action=accept chain=prerouting dst-address=10.24.65.101
add action=accept chain=prerouting dst-address=10.0.0.0/8

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1-Lan new-connection-mark=WAN1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1-Lan new-connection-mark=WAN2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=WAN1_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1-Lan new-routing-mark=to_WAN1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=WAN2_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1-Lan new-routing-mark=to_WAN2 passthrough=yes

add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=WAN1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_WAN1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=WAN2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_WAN2 passthrough=yes

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1-VDSL-30/2.5 new-connection-mark=WAN1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark disabled=no in-interface=pptp-out2-Cha0s-Internet new-connection-mark=WAN2_conn passthrough=yes

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1-VDSL-30/2.5 src-address=10.24.65.0/26
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=pptp-out2-Cha0s-Internet src-address=10.24.65.0/26

/ip route
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1-VDSL-30/2.5 routing-mark=to_WAN1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pptp-out2-Cha0s-Internet routing-mark=to_WAN2 scope=30 target-scope=10
 
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1-VDSL-30/2.5 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pptp-out2-Cha0s-Internet scope=30 target-scope=10
```

2 διαφορές βρήκα σε σχέση με τον παλιό κώδικα που χρησιμοιούσα, με τον οποίο δεν αθροιζόταν το bandwidth:

1.


```
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1-VDSL-30/2.5 new-connection-mark=WAN1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark disabled=no in-interface=pptp-out2-Cha0s-Internet new-connection-mark=WAN2_conn passthrough=yes
```

Σε αυτό το σημείο στον παλιό κώδικα είχε chain=input κ όχι prerouting.

2.
Στον καινούριο έχει per-connection-classifier=both-addresses
Ενώ στον παλιό per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports

Έτσι τα είχα βρει στο wiki στην mikrotik παλιότερα, αλλά μετά βλέπω τα άλλαξαν.

Στο pdf έγραφε ότι ενώ το both-addresses-and-ports κάνει καλύτερο διαμοιρασμό στα πακέτα, μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μερικά θέματα στο σερφάρισμα.
Να μην φορτώνονται κάποιες εικόνες από μερικές σελίδες κ άλλα προβλήματα σε secure sites. Οπότε καλύτερα σκέτο both-addresses ή source address.


PS1. Εννοείται ότι τα παραπάνω ήταν μόνο για δοκιμή κ ότι τώρα τα έχω απενεργοπιοημένα.
PS2. Thanks to cha0s για το vpn που δίνει ελεύθερα κ που χρησιμοποιήσα για τις δοκιμές.
PS3. Thanks to nikolas_350 για άλλη μια φορά για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## tsatasos

Σήμερα το δοκίμασα με 2 γραμμές vdsl.

Όταν είχα bridge τα modem και τα pppoe γινόντουσαν στο rb δεν με άφηνε να κατεβάσω torrents.
Με το που έμπαινα torrentz.com έβγαζε μήνυμα λάθους ότι επειδή εντοπίστηκε load balancing δε μπορώ να συνεχίσω  :: 

Το ίδιο κ το jdownloader, έβγαζε σφάλμα κατευθείαν.

Οπότε σκέφτηκα να αφήσω τα modem/router να κάνουν pppoe για να τα ξεγελάσω.

Με τα torrents κομπλέ, αλλά το jdownloader συνέχιζε να βγάζει σφάλμα...

----------


## range

> Σήμερα το δοκίμασα με 2 γραμμές vdsl.
> 
> Όταν είχα bridge τα modem και τα pppoe γινόντουσαν στο rb δεν με άφηνε να κατεβάσω torrents.
> Με το που έμπαινα torrentz.com έβγαζε μήνυμα λάθους ότι επειδή εντοπίστηκε load balancing δε μπορώ να συνεχίσω 
> 
> Το ίδιο κ το jdownloader, έβγαζε σφάλμα κατευθείαν.
> 
> Οπότε σκέφτηκα να αφήσω τα modem/router να κάνουν pppoe για να τα ξεγελάσω.
> 
> Με τα torrents κομπλέ, αλλά το jdownloader συνέχιζε να βγάζει σφάλμα...


Φιλε tsatase, αν μπορεις η εχει καταλαξει τελικα καποιος σε load balance που να παιζει (απο οτι βλεπω το εχετε καταφερει) ας ανεβασει ενα ευκολο οδηγο  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Δες το post #76 range.
Αυτό έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλά όπως είχα γράψει όταν είναι και τα 2 modem σε bridge έτρωγα άκυρο στα torrents.

----------


## range

Εγω δεν ειμαι σε bridge άρα μπορεί να μην έχω θέματα; Απλα ήθελα να έχω το Ίντερνετ απο το modem και απο το vpn chaos μπας και δώ άσπρη μερα. Στην ουσία έχω κλείσει dhcp στο μοντεμ και έχω στο rb 0.0.0.0/0 στην ip του modem

----------


## tsatasos

Δοκίμασέ το!

----------


## range

Ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Φιλέ Θοδωρή δεν ξέρω εάν θα δεις την διαφορά που περιμένεις.
Π.χ σε απλό σοφάρισμα & σε κατέβασμα ενός αρχείου από http ή ftp η διαφορά θα είναι μηδενική (εάν θεωρήσουμε και της 2 συνδέσεις παρόμοιας ταχύτητα) 
Σε απλό σοφάρισμα από πολλούς χρήστες ταυτόχρονα ίσως να μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτή μια μικρή διαφορά.
Σε κατέβασμα ενός αρχείου από http ή ftp από πολλούς χρήστες ταυτόχρονα θα αρχίσει να γίνετε αντιληπτή η διαφορά και μόνο σε χρήση p2p θα δεις πλήρως τα θετικά του pcc (πάλι εάν οι 2 συνδέσεις έχουν παρόμοιας ταχύτητα)

Από την άλλη θα αναλογιστείς πως θα επιβαρύνεις την μοναδική διέξοδο της περιοχής σας σε ταχύτητα και ποιότητα (>ping)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως δοκίμασε το και περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα σου.  ::

----------


## range

Ναι το έχω σκεφτεί και εγω αυτό . Κοιτά αυτό που κάνω μέχρι τώρα ειναι οταν χρειάζομαι παραπάνω ταχύτητα έχω κανει στα windows ένα VPN και απλα κάνω σύνδεση οταν θέλω. Εγω ποιο πολυ θέλω για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους να το δώ πως γίνεται  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτή τη στιγμή το δίκτυο στο σπίτι έχει ως εξής:

Υπόγειο:
VDSL Modem/Router σε bridge πάνω σε ένα απλό 100αρι 16port Switch.

Ταράτσα:
RB433AH
Το οποίο είναι το κεντρικό router αφού τρέχει:

- PPPoE Client
- DHCP Server
- VPN Server inet2awmn & awmn2inet
- Web Proxy
- Firewall
- QoS
- 3 Link σε 802.11n
- CAPsMAN Server

Το οποίο με 0 ή ελάχιστο traffic η CPU είναι ~30%.
Αν δουλεύει full η VDSL ~30 Mbps και περνάει traffic από το awmn άλλα 40Mbps τότε η CPU πάει 90-100%  :: 

Στην ταράτσα επίσης έχω ένα Groove με omni σαν AP.

Το άλλο αρνητικό είναι ότι επειδή έχω ένα UTP από υπόγειο ταράτσα και το pppoe γίνεται πάνω, το traffic πάει κ έρχεται 2 φορές...

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα RB3011UiAS-RM και να το βάλω στη θέση του 16port switch (οι 10 Gigabit πόρτες μου φτάνουν οριακά).
Οπότε να τρέχει αυτό τα πάντα και να αφήσω το 433ah να έχει μόνο τα link για το awmn.

Από ρυθμίσεις τώρα, πώς θα συνδεθεί το 3011 να τρέχει όλα τα παραπάνω χωρίς να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στη μετάβαση?

Του βάζω την IP που είχε το 433AH (10.24.65.1/26), βάζω στο 433 κάποια άλλη ελεύθερη IP, αρχίζω να μεταφέρω υπηρεσίες και τρέχουν και τα 2 router BGP με κοινό AS όπως έχω βάλει και στο Groove?

Ή αρκεί ένα static route στο 3011 που να λέει για το awmn πήγαινε από το 433?

----------


## mikemtb

Το θέμα με το utp λύνεται χρησιμοποιωντας τα άλλα 2 ζεύγη καφέ και μπλε στην δεύτερη ethernet του 433 (δε λες κάπου για poe, οπότε, γίνεται)

----------


## gas

Γι'αυτο που ειπε ο mikemtb δες παρακατω πως να το φτιαξεις και μονος σου:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...22splitter%22/

----------


## Cha0s

```
                                    Groove AP---- (AWMN)
                                        |
                                        |
LAN -------------- RB3011------------RB433AH----- (AWMN)
                     |
                     |
VDSL MODEM-----------
     |
     |
   (OTE)
```


Θα βάλεις σε ένα port του 3011 το VDSL modem, σε ένα άλλο το UTP που έρχεται από ταράτσα και τα υπόλοιπα 8 (ή όσα χρειάζεσαι) τα βάζεις σε ένα bridge για να παίξουν σαν switch για το LAN σου.
Btw μπορείς να βάλεις και το 16port switch σε ένα από αυτά τα ports ώστε να επεκτείνεις τα διαθέσιμα ports για το lan σου.

Στο Bridge interface θα κάνεις assign το subnet που έχεις για το LAN σου (λογικά την 10.24.65.1/26 που έχεις τώρα στο 433).
Στο interface που πάει προς ταράτσα θα κόψεις ένα /30 subnet και θα κάνεις assign την μία IP στο 3011 και την άλλη στο 433 για να μπορείς να μιλάς με την ταράτσα.
Στο VDSL interface θα ορίσεις μία IP για να μπορείς να βλέπεις το modem από το LAN σου. Ανάλογα το modem ίσως χρειαστείς και κάποιο NAT. (Πχ το ZTE που έχω εγώ δεν με αφήνει να του ορίσω static route για το 10.0.0.0/8 οπότε κάνω NAT από τον router για να το δω)
Μπορείς είτε να ορίσεις 192.168 στο 3011 για να δεις το modem είτε να δώσεις 10άρα IP στο modem.
Το PPPoE το κάνεις assign στο port που είναι συνδεδεμένο το modem.

Για το routing ναι θα παίξεις με BGP σε κοινό AS. Προσωπικά σε τέτοια setup προτιμώ την χρήση OSPF για IGP αλλά αν δεν σε ψήνει να μπλέξεις παίζεις με το bgp next hop: force self.

Το groove θα το βάλεις στο port2 του 433 και θα του κόψεις επίσης ένα /30 subnet για να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους.
Το static route για το AP subnet το αλλάζεις στην νέα IP του groove.

Γενικά προτείνω οτιδήποτε δεν έχει να κάνει με το backbone του AWMN στο 433 να το μεταφέρεις στο 3001 (internet, pppoe, firewall, vpns κλπ).
Η λογική είναι ο router στην ταράτσα να μην έχει καν default gateway (0.0.0.0/0) - τουλάχιστον αυτό ήταν πριν χρόνια το best practice στο AWMN αν και ελάχιστοι τηρούν τους κανόνες πλέον...

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις.

Το utp πάει από το 16αρι switch του υπογείου σε ένα άλλο switch στο δώμα, στο οποίο εκτός από το 433 κ το groove πέφτει κ ένα καταγραφικό που έχω για κάμερες  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Α δεν γνώριζα για το switch/cameras στην ταράτσα.
Ενημέρωσα το σχεδιάγραμμα.



```
                                    Groove AP---- (AWMN)
                                        |
                                        |
LAN -------------- RB3011------------RB433AH----- (AWMN)
                     |                  |
                     |               Switch------ Cameras,etc
VDSL MODEM-----------
     |
     |
   (OTE)
```

Στην ουσία βάζεις το switch της ταράτσας στο port3 του RB433 και κόβεις και εκεί ένα μικρό subnet (/29? /28? Ανάλογα πόσες συσκευές θα βάλεις πάνω).
Εκτός αν αυτό το καταγραφικό δεν χρειάζεται στην ταράτσα οπότε το πας κάτω; I donno.

Το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το υπόγειο στην ταράτσα το βγάζεις από το switch και το βάζεις στο port1 του RB433.

Φυσικά όλα αυτά μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν και με διαφορετικές τοπολογίες ανάλογα τι σε βολεύει. Απλά προτείνω τι θα έκανα στην θέση σου  :: 
Πάντως με το Romon τώρα δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις όλα τα mikrotik στο ίδιο broadcast domain (vlan, switch, κλπ) αφού είναι προσβάσιμα τα RB και χωρίς routing/ips.

----------


## tsatasos

Πειράζει να αφήσω όλα τα μηχανήματα (RB3011 LAN ether2-10, Groove, 433, DVR) στο Lan subnet /26 όπως είναι τώρα με τις IP που έχουν?
Γιατί πρέπει να κόψω /29 ή /28 κτλ.?


VDSL Modem <--> ether1_RB3011 -- ether2-10_RB3011 <-----------------> switch <---> (433, groove, dvr)

----------


## tsatasos

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό, νέο bb link με sinonick - #1806 με άριστα αποτελέσματα!

O Νίκος είναι από τους πρώτους που μπήκε στο δίκτυο (~2002-03 - οι παλιοί θα τον ξέρετε), αλλά κάπου στο 2008 τα παράτησε και επέστρεψε τώρα μετά από τόσα χρόνια ορεξάτος.

Βρεθήκαμε σήμερα και βγάλαμε αμέσως link σε n που σύντομα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε ac!

Έχει πολύ καλύτερη οπτική από εμένα και στόχος μας είναι να ανεβάσουμε λίγο τα νότια προάστια.

Μερικές φώτος:
20160522_162630.jpg20160522_162652.jpg20160522_162805.jpg

----------


## ydin

Μπραβο Τασο γιατι επεσε ηρεμια εδω στα Νου-Που !

----------


## Convict

> Μετά από αρκετό καιρό, νέο bb link με sinonick - #1806 με άριστα αποτελέσματα!
> 
> O Νίκος είναι από τους πρώτους που μπήκε στο δίκτυο (~2002-03 - οι παλιοί θα τον ξέρετε), αλλά κάπου στο 2008 τα παράτησε και επέστρεψε τώρα μετά από τόσα χρόνια ορεξάτος.
> 
> Βρεθήκαμε σήμερα και βγάλαμε αμέσως link σε n που σύντομα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε ac!
> 
> Έχει πολύ καλύτερη οπτική από εμένα και στόχος μας είναι να ανεβάσουμε λίγο τα νότια προάστια.
> 
> Μερικές φώτος:
> 20160522_162630.jpg20160522_162652.jpg20160522_162805.jpg


Άσε τα άριστα αποτελέσματα και λέγε νούμερα.  :: 
Απ ότι βλέπω 160m είναι λουκούμι για ac. Τι εξοπλισμό σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις; Τελικά με το ac είναι αυτό που λένε λίγα και καλά.Διότι μετά αρχίζεις και κολλάς ένσημα στον εαυτό σου...

Έχω και μια εκκρεμότητα ως προς το Airview ...

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα 80αρι πιάτο με μονό feeder και ο Νίκος ένα Sextant που δεν είναι κεντραρισμένο και παίζουμε -55dB.

Έχουμε ήδη πάρει από ένα Netmetal 5 (ακριβώς αυτό που έχεις και εσύ με τον akakio αν θυμάμαι καλά, το RB922UAGS-5HPacT-NM), αλλά περιμένουμε τα καλώδια (rp-sma σε n-male) και τα διπλά feeder.

Οπότε και οι δύο θα παίζουμε με 80αρια πιάτα + διπλά feeder + netmetal.

Όταν το τελειώσουμε θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Juan

Άντε να δούμε πως παίζουν τα Netmetal γιατί ακόμη περιμένουμε από τον akakio και τον convict...

----------


## Convict

Θα το τρέξω το bw test σταμάτα........  ::

----------


## tsatasos

@trazor

Έτοιμος!

1-Omni_9dBi.jpg2-Panel_14dBi.jpg3-Panel_14dBi.jpg4-Panel_14dBi.jpg

Ελπίζω να δεις διαφορά...

----------


## Trazor

A πολύ ωραία. Είναι φοβερό το πρίν με το μετά . ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsatasos

Σήμερα αναβαθμίσαμε το link με sinonick σε ac.

Τα αποτελέσματα καλύτερα απ' ότι περίμενα.

Για κάποιο λόγο με την αλλαγή σε διπλό feeder + netmetal το σήμα βελτιώθηκε κ άλλο.
Από -50dB πήγε στα -40dB πάντα με 0 tx power.

Η απόσταση υπενθυμίζω είναι μόλις 160m.

Από bandwidth το μέγιστο που είδαμε ήταν 500+Mbps σε udp bt test στο receive στα 80MHz με nv2.
Το link είναι πάρα πολύ σταθερό, το ccq 100% και κατά τη διάρκεια του test ήταν κλειδωμένο 866Mbps.

Σχετικές φώτος:

sinonick.jpgtsatasos-29-10-2016.jpgtsatasos-sinonick-ac-80MHz.jpgtsatasos-sinonick-ac-80MHz_tdma_3.jpg

Με nstreme δυστυχώς πήγαινε μέχρι 200+Mbps.

Αντίστοιχα στα 20MHz & 40MHz οι μετρήσεις ήταν καλύτερες σε σχέση με το N.

20MHz
N=100+
AC=130+

40MHz
N=220+
AC=280+

*Οι παραπάνω τιμές είναι οι μέγιστες που είδα πάντα με dual feeder και udp bt test one way

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανε τον κόπο και δοκίμασε μια σε TCP με 1 connection καθότι τελικά αυτό είναι το πρακτικό μέγιστο που θα δεις ποτέ. 
Τα UDP και τα TCP με 20 connection είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας τις περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν μπορείς κανε και μια δοκιμή χωρίς nv2 ή Nstream να μας πεις αποτελέσματα.

----------


## tsatasos

80MHz - nv2 - one way - tcp 1 connection = 180-190Mbps

tsatasos-sinonick-ac-80MHz_tdma_2_tcp_1.jpg


80MHz - 802.11 - one way - udp = 400+Mbps

tsatasos-sinonick-ac-80MHz_802.11.jpg


Αυτό που έχω δει πάντως είναι ότι το tcp btest όταν το κάνεις από mikrotik σε mikrotik δεν είναι το πραγματικό που μπορεί να περάσει το link.
Το udp btest είναι πιο κοντά στο πραγματικό.

Στα άλλα 2 link που έχω σε n single chain 40MHz, το tcp btest δίνει ~70Mbps, το udp δίνει 100+ και τα πραγματικά που έχω δει με μεταφορά αρχείων από pc σε pc μου τερματίζουν την ethernet στα 100Mbps.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αυτό που έχω δει πάντως είναι ότι το tcp btest όταν το κάνεις από mikrotik σε mikrotik δεν είναι το πραγματικό που μπορεί να περάσει το link.
> Το udp btest είναι πιο κοντά στο πραγματικό.


Ναι ιδανικά πρέπει να έχεις 2 PC Πίσω από την ζεύξη και να κάνεις TCP btest και 1 connection. Τα περισσότερα RB δεν έχουν αρκετά μεγάλο επεξεργαστή για να αντέξουν αυτό το process. 
To UDP τεστ ωστόσο είναι τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας όσο και τα 20 connection. Μην τα υπολογίζετε καν στα σίγουρα!

Πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα όμως. Aν και 80MHz




> Στα άλλα 2 link που έχω σε n single chain 40MHz, το tcp btest δίνει ~70Mbps, το udp δίνει 100+ και τα πραγματικά που έχω δει με μεταφορά αρχείων από pc σε pc μου τερματίζουν την ethernet στα 100Mbps.


Αν μου λες για τα n 40MHz ότι single σου δίνει 70, καλώς ήρθες στην εποχή του 802.11a Turbo + nstream. Σιγά σιγά πρέπει να πιάσουμε τα ενσύρματα ή καλύτερα fiber διότι τα wireless μας τελειώνουν. Και πολύ φάσμα τρώνε τα νέα πρωτόκολλα και δεν σου δίνουν και κάτι τρομερό. Τουλάχιστον στα P2P που παίζουμε εμείς. Τσάμπα κόπος και πολύ overhead ακόμα και στην συντήρηση.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Για κάποιο λόγο με την αλλαγή σε διπλό feeder + netmetal το σήμα βελτιώθηκε κ άλλο.
> Από -50dB πήγε στα -40dB πάντα με 0 tx power.
> 
> Η απόσταση υπενθυμίζω είναι μόλις 160m.
> 
> Με nstreme δυστυχώς πήγαινε μέχρι 200+Mbps.


Με το που μπει δεύτερο chain αμέσως κερδίζεις 3db αφού αθροίζει τα 2 σήματα 
Π.χ Ch1 -44 & Ch2 -42 = Tx -40

https://routerboard.com/RB922UAGS-5HPacD-NM
MCS0	-96	
MCS7	-77	
MCS9	*-72* 
Για μεγαλύτερα mcs δεν δίνουν στοιχεία???
Με τέτοια ευαισθησία κάρτα, θέλεις πολύ καλό σήμα για να ανέβεις ψιλά στα data rate και να είναι σταθερό (πράγμα που έχεις λόγο απόστασης) με 0 Tx
Αλλού θα πρέπει να ανέβει το Tx power στον θεό και να μην μπορεί να λειτουργήσει τίποτα σε 80+ ΜΗz και στης 2 πολώσεις.

Ανάμεσα στα 2 screenshot που έχεις με nv2 σε udp και σε αυτό με 802.11 udp οι περισσότεροι θα πρόσεξαν τα +100Mbps περισσότερα που έχει το nv2.
Εμένα το μάτι μου έπεσε στο 87 lost packets (97/100 ccq) στο 802.11 έναντι του 3500-4500 lost packets (6-45/91 ccq) στο nv2

Το βελτιωτικό nstream δεν κάνει καν για τέτοια data rate. Μάλλον εξαντλεί τους πόρους το rb τόσο πολύ στην προετοιμασία των πακέτων που δεν έχει μετά τίποτα για την διαμεταγωγή.
Με το nv2 δεν έχω μπει ιδιαίτερα στον κόπο να το δω αλλά γενικά σε ότι πάνω από 150 Mbps το σκέτο 802.11 είναι η πρώτη μου επιλογή στις δοκιμές.

----------


## tsatasos

Νικόλα, στο ac νομίζω πάνε διαφορετικά τα datarates.
Το μεγαλύτερο πρέπει να είναι το MCS9.

Αν πας στην καρτέλα data rates και το αλλάξεις από default -> configured, εμφανίζεται από κάτω VHT Supported MCS και VHT Basic MCS.
Με επιλογές 0-7, 0-8, 0-9, none.

Αυτό στην ουσία είναι το καρφωτά datarates στο ac.

Η καρτέλα HT MCS αν κατάλαβα καλά ακυρώνεται. Είναι μόνο για το n.

Τα lost packets είναι επειδή έτρεχα το BTest συνέχεια ενώ έκανα αλλαγές στο link και ξεκούμπωνε  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωχ , ναι έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό.
Μου αρέσει ότι έχω κάνει και δοκιμές με καρφωτό το VHT Supported MCS 7 & 8 για να κλειδώνει πιο χαμηλά για μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα, αλλά έχει περάσει και κανένας χρόνος από τότε. ::

----------


## Juan

σε udp both τι πιάνει ; Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ένα γράφημα σε παρακαλώ , πολύ ωραία φαίνεται να παίζει  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Έτοιμος:

tsatasos-sinonick-ac-80MHz_udp_both.jpg

----------


## nkar

Μήπως μπορεις να βάλεις κι ένα tcp 20mhz?

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, Διονύση εννοείται:

tsatasos-sinonick-ac-20MHz_tcp.jpg

PS. Επειδή τώρα μαζεύτηκαν πολλά 3 poe injectors + τροφοδοτικά + το 100αρι switch που είχα στο δώμα, έφυγαν όλα και έβαλα ένα RB260GSP:


rb260gsp_1.jpgrb260gsp_2.jpg

Πολύ καλό μηχάνημα...βολεύει πολύ...!

----------


## Trazor

> Ναι, Διονύση εννοείται:
> 
> tsatasos-sinonick-ac-20MHz_tcp.jpg
> 
> PS. Επειδή τώρα μαζεύτηκαν πολλά 3 poe injectors + τροφοδοτικά + το 100αρι switch που είχα στο δώμα, έφυγαν όλα και έβαλα ένα RB260GSP:
> 
> 
> rb260gsp_1.jpgrb260gsp_2.jpg
> 
> Πολύ καλό μηχάνημα...βολεύει πολύ...!


Βάλε και μια οπτική ίνα στο 260 να μας βάλεις τα κυάλια ....

----------


## sv1gzv

κανείς πολλά πράγματα με το rb 260 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tsatasos

Καλησπέρα, το πσκ πήρα το MTCNA και έχω δώρο ένα License L4 το οποίο δεν μου χρειάζεται.

Αν έχει κάποιος κάποιον κεντρικό κόμβο με παλιά έκδοση σε x86 (ταρατσοπισι ή Alix) και την χρειάζεται ας μου πει το Software ID να του τη στείλω.

π.χ. PETROS (#6496) που είναι από εμένα 2 hop και περνάει πολύ κίνηση από εκεί.

Ίσως βρω ακόμα 1 free License L4.
Ευκαιρία είναι να αναβαθμίσουμε σιγά σιγά τον petros που νομίζω έχει 4 alix με v5.24

----------


## Juan

Έχω και εγώ ένα license για τον PETROS

----------


## nikolas_350

Τάσο συγγνώμη που γράφω στο θέμα σου αλλά μια και το αρχίσατε έτσι, έχω στον λογαριασμό μου μια αντικατάσταση license από καμένο δίσκο που δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εδώ και χρόνια. Δεν έχω δηλώσει καν soft id. Είναι στην διάθεση του κυρίου Πέτρου.

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα, θα επικοινωνήσω με τον Πέτρο, να τον ενημερώσω για τα license που του προσφέρετε.!
Μπράβο.

----------


## tsatasos

Το ΣΚ πήρα και το MTCRE, οπότε έχω 2x L4 Licenses για δωρεά.

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστούμε Τάσο !!!

----------


## Space

> Το ΣΚ πήρα και το MTCRE, οπότε έχω 2x L4 Licenses για δωρεά.


Που καθοσουν??

----------


## tsatasos

Ήμουν ο 8  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Τα 2 τελευταία ΣΚ πήρα MTCTCE+MTCUME, οπότε έχω ακόμα 2x L4 Licenses για δωρεά.

Όποιος τα χρειάζεται για τον κόμβο του μου λέει.

----------


## senius

Αν δεν εχει αναγκη καποιος αλλος απο το δικτυο τα 2 κλειδια που δωριζεις, να αγορασω αν ειναι 2 cf να κανουμε δωρο το πακετο στον κομβο gounara. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλησπέρα Κώστα, το ένα έχει κλείσει για άλλο μέλος του δικτύου, οπότε μου μένει ένα ακόμα.

Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να βρω κι άλλα licence από παιδιά που πήραν τις πιστοποιήσεις κ δεν τα χρειάζονται. Θα ενημερώσω γι αυτό.

----------


## Convict

Να τους δω όλους με Official bugfixed εκδόσεις και τίποτα άλλο στο κόσμο. Θα δακρύσω.

----------


## tsatasos

Βρήκα ακόμα 4 Licenses!

Οπότε Κώστα (και όποιος άλλος θέλει) όταν είναι στείλε μου μήνυμα με το Software ID να σου το στείλω.

----------


## gas

> Βρήκα ακόμα 4 Licenses!
> 
> Οπότε Κώστα (και όποιος άλλος θέλει) όταν είναι στείλε μου μήνυμα με το Software ID να σου το στείλω.


Μπραβο Τάσο για την προσφορα σου !!!! αλλα και στον Κωστα για την καλη του διαθεση αναβαθμισης των κομβων που εχουν μεινει ακομη λιγο πισω.

----------


## senius

> Βρήκα ακόμα 4 Licenses!
> 
> Οπότε Κώστα (και όποιος άλλος θέλει) όταν είναι στείλε μου μήνυμα με το Software ID να σου το στείλω.


Done !!!
Τάσο σε ευχαριστουμε !
Αν σου περισσεύει κι άλλο, θέλω ακόμα ένα License για τον aggel .

----------


## Convict

> Μπραβο Τάσο για την προσφορα σου !!!! αλλα και στον Κωστα για την καλη του διαθεση αναβαθμισης των κομβων που εχουν μεινει ακομη λιγο πισω.


 Και για όλους εμάς τους υπολοίπους που κρατάμε το δίκτυο ζωντανό.  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Και για όλους εμάς τους υπολοίπους που κρατάμε το δίκτυο ζωντανό.


Και πολλοί από αυτούς δεν γράφουν εδώ μέσα κάθε φορά που βγάζουν ένα νέο λινκ  

via Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Και πολλοί από αυτούς δεν γράφουν εδώ μέσα κάθε φορά που βγάζουν ένα νέο λινκ  
> 
> via Tapatalk


Δεν υπάρχει χρέωση για αυτή τη διαδικασία απ όσο γνωρίζω. Ενημέρωσε τους σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## tsatasos

Έχουν μείνει 2 Licenses!
Όποιος χρειάζεται μου λέει!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN.

Πάμε από την αρχή γιατί κάτι δεν μου ακούγεται καλά. 
Εδώ ο φίλος μας ο Τάσος αναφέρει τα κάτωθι και παράλληλα απαντώ κι εγώ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ,....



> Τα 2 τελευταία ΣΚ πήρα MTCTCE+MTCUME, οπότε έχω ακόμα 2x L4 Licenses για δωρεά.
> 
> Όποιος τα χρειάζεται για τον κόμβο του μου λέει.





> Αν δεν εχει αναγκη καποιος αλλος απο το δικτυο τα 2 κλειδια που δωριζεις, να αγορασω αν ειναι 2 cf να κανουμε δωρο το πακετο στον κομβο gounara. Ευχαριστω.





> Καλησπέρα Κώστα, το ένα έχει κλείσει για άλλο μέλος του δικτύου, οπότε μου μένει ένα ακόμα.
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να βρω κι άλλα licence από παιδιά που πήραν τις πιστοποιήσεις κ δεν τα χρειάζονται. Θα ενημερώσω γι αυτό.





> Βρήκα ακόμα 4 Licenses!
> 
> Οπότε Κώστα (και όποιος άλλος θέλει) όταν είναι στείλε μου μήνυμα με το Software ID να σου το στείλω.





> Μπραβο Τάσο για την προσφορα σου !!!! αλλα και στον Κωστα για την καλη του διαθεση αναβαθμισης των κομβων που εχουν μεινει ακομη λιγο πισω.





> Done !!!
> Τάσο σε ευχαριστουμε !
> Αν σου περισσεύει κι άλλο, θέλω ακόμα ένα License για τον aggel .


Στην πορεία έρχονται οι δυο εύλογοι φίλοι μας και απαντούν τα κάτωθι :



> Και για όλους εμάς τους υπολοίπους που κρατάμε το δίκτυο ζωντανό.





> Και πολλοί από αυτούς δεν γράφουν εδώ μέσα κάθε φορά που βγάζουν ένα νέο λινκ  
> 
> via Tapatalk





> Δεν υπάρχει χρέωση για αυτή τη διαδικασία απ όσο γνωρίζω. Ενημέρωσε τους σε παρακαλώ.


Προσωπικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι εννοούν οι ποιητές? Αν θέλουν ας μας αναλύσουν σε άλλο νήμα. Όχι εδώ.
Τες πα. 

Ο κάθε ένας εδώ μέσα στο ενωμένο κοινό δίκτυο μας, κάνει ότι μπορεί, όπως μπορεί με ότι μπορεί. Και δείχνει σε όλους ότι μπορεί, ..... όχι για να βγάζει το μάτι του άλλου, αλλά προς ενημέρωση όλων.... Κανένας δεν απαγόρευσε την ενημέρωση.

Συνεχιζουμε ενωμένοι. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Τάσο να είσαι καλά φίλε. Οι προσπάθειες σας πιάνουν τόπο,!!!

----------


## gas

Πιστευω οτι η ανακοινωση και προβολη διαφορων δραστηριοτητων σε αυτη τη δυσκολη για ολους περιοδο που διανυουμε ειναι απαραιτητη γιατι ετσι φαινετε οτι το δικτυο μας ειναι ακομη ζωντανο και ισως προσελκυσει καινουργια ατομα να αχοληθουν ενεργα.
Απο εμενα παντως συγχαρητηρια σε ολους οσουν προσφερουν με τον οποιοδηποτε τροπο.

----------


## Convict

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN.
> 
> Πάμε από την αρχή γιατί κάτι δεν μου ακούγεται καλά. 
> Εδώ ο φίλος μας ο Τάσος αναφέρει τα κάτωθι και παράλληλα απαντώ κι εγώ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ρε παιδιά ήμαρτον................

Προφανώς και τα παραπάνω λεγόμενα περιέχουν αρκετή δόση χιούμορ. Όσοι με ξέρουν προσωπικά το έχουν καταλάβει ήδη. Δυστηχώς περαν απο smiles δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί όλα τα σχόλια πρέπει να είναι κακοπροαίρετα.

----------


## Convict

Μα κρατηθεί το thread καθαρό παρακαλώ....

Joseph γομολάστιχα.

----------


## senius

> Ρε παιδιά ήμαρτον................
> 
> Προφανώς και τα παραπάνω λεγόμενα περιέχουν αρκετή δόση χιούμορ. Όσοι με ξέρουν προσωπικά το έχουν καταλάβει ήδη. Δυστηχώς περαν απο smiles δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί όλα τα σχόλια πρέπει να είναι κακοπροαίρετα.


Καλησπέρα φίλτατε Γιώργο. Ξέρεις ότι προσωπικά σε εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα !

Προφανώς γνωρίζεις εσύ και όλοι εδώ μέσα στο AWMN δίκτυο, αλλά και στα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δίκτυα της Ελλάδας , πόσοι πλέον απόμειναν να τρέχουν και να νοιάζονται για όλο το κοινό, ...και σίγουρα αφιλοκερδώς.

Ενα χιουμορ η ενα smiles, δεν βλάπτει σε thread, αλλά εδώ στην όλη παραπάνω συζήτηση, δεν υπήρχαν κάτι από όλα αυτά . τουλάχιστον από σένα. Μπορεί να μην κατάλαβα η να μην ειδα καλα/σωστά σαν γέρος άνθρωπος που είμαι.

Νομίζω ότι η όλη πάνω συζήτηση ανέφερε έργα ενεργά και βοήθεια προς τους υπόλοιπους με φανερά λόγια και πράξεις.

Έχεις σε αυτό το σημείο να παρουσιάσεις κάτι ? οτι έκανες κάτι ?, δημιούργησες κάτι ?, πήγες βοήθησες κάποιον ?, έδωσες χρήματα από την τσέπη σου να βοηθήσεις κάποιον άλλον συναγουμουνιτη οπού είχε ανάγκη ? Αν ναι δωστο εδώ στο φορουμ να το μοιραστούμε κι εμείς. 
Δεν κάνουμε αυτοπροβολή, Δεν χρειάζεται, Συνεχιζουμε το έργο. 
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλτατε Γιώργο, και περιμένουμε και από σένα.





> Μα κρατηθεί το thread καθαρό παρακαλώ....
> 
> Joseph γομολάστιχα.


@Joseph, αστο να φαινεται για την ιστορία. !!! Για ποιο λόγο να σβηστεί άλλωστε?

----------


## Convict

Check this out....

http://awmn.net/showthread.php?t=378...745#post567745

----------


## marius

Καλημερα,
Τασο εαν εχεις καμια αδεια ακομα ,βαλε με στην σειρα.
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## tsatasos

Στείλε μου το software id Μάριε για να σου στείλω το κλειδί!

----------


## marius

Οκ Τασο Ευχαριστω.Θα σου το στειλω!!!

----------


## senius

Τασο καλησπερα.
Θα ηθελα να σε ευχαριστησω για τα δωρα που μας δινεις !!!. Στην διαθεση σου για οτι χρειαστεις φίλε !!!




> Done !!!
> Τάσο σε ευχαριστουμε !
> Αν σου περισσεύει κι άλλο, θέλω ακόμα ένα License για τον aggel .


Ο aggel ρουταρει με την τελευταια version της mikrotik χαρη σε σενα Τασο.!




> Αν δεν εχει αναγκη καποιος αλλος απο το δικτυο τα 2 κλειδια που δωριζεις, να αγορασω αν ειναι 2 cf να κανουμε δωρο το πακετο στον κομβο gounara. Ευχαριστω.


O gounara εχει παραλαβει τις 2 καρτες cf, αλλα ακομα δεν εχει προλαβει να τις αντικαταστησει... Σε αναμονη.

----------


## tsatasos

Τίποτα Κώστα, έχω ακόμα δύο license, αν έχεις κάποιον άλλο πες μου!

----------


## senius

Τασο, ο gounara ρουταρει και απο τους 2 κομβους του με τα νεα license που μου παραχωρισες.

Αν μπορεις κρατα μου ενα ακομα license, να το δωσω σε εναν bb κόμβο, που του εσκασε η cf του.
Ευχαριστουμε για ολα !!!

----------


## tsatasos

Το κρατάω Κώστα!

----------


## tsatasos

Βρήκα ακόμα 2x L4 Licenses για δωρεά.

Όποιος τα χρειάζεται μου λέει.

----------


## geolos

Ενδιαφέρομαι για την 1 εαν μπορείς  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fistikaki

Καλημέρα. Με ενδιαφέρει η 2η. Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsatasos

Οκ έκλεισαν στους 2 σας.
Στειλτε μου το software id να σας στείλω το κλειδί!

----------


## geolos

έχεις PM - many thx !

----------

